# LGB Steger Transformer 50171 Wiring Diagram



## dmcneice (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello LargeScales, 

First post here as I just found the site. I am working on my son's LGB Steger Transformer 50171 to see if I can get it working. It was fine last year and when we took it out to hook up this year it does not power up the set. Does anyone have a wiring diagram for the LGB Steger Transformer 50171, please? It came with a starter set about 5 years ago.



Input 120V 60HZ
Output 20V AC 28VA
Steger 31-008.2 


· · · — — — · · ·


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure which exact transformer that is, but if it was working when you put it away, then I would try the following: If it has the two spring loaded wire connectors, try pushing them in and out a few times, and then try folding the stripped portion of your wire over and then inserting it, to put more spring tension on the connector. Sometimes those connectors are a little finicky. 

Keith


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

You have a STEIGER starterset (the transformer/speed control are not named)

The LGB 50171 is a starterset transformer plus seperate hand controller 59175 (right on the picture):









Yoou need to isolate the problem is the transformer or the controller defective? (The picture shows actually the wrong 50171 (that the European version)

Do you own a voltmeter? Measure if you have power on the black/white terminals from the transformer. If not there is a strong possibility that there is fuse in the transformer chassis, but you might not be able to open it. If you have power it will be speed controller that is defektive (unless you had a broken wire inbetween the two - use Ohm meter to determine end to end connectivity).

If transformer - you can buy at Radioshak a 18V/1A (or even a 24V/1A) AC (not DC) powersupply. If the speed controler is defektive you need to find (e.g. on ebay a 50175). At that time you can even search for any 1A LGB starterset power source - some had transformer and speed control integrated nto one chassis.


----------



## dmcneice (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi guys, thanks for the responses. I have isolated it to the Transformer 50171. It is not the controller 59175 . I plugged it in and there is no output voltage. I have opened the case and have tried to troubleshoot the interior but do not know enough about electronics to tell what voltage the parts should have at what point. Obviously the input side would be 120 V which it is, but the output side does not have any voltage whatsoever. Wondered if anyone know of a weakness, etc. that the board had or some solder point that could be repaired easily. Maybe one of the kids was playing with it and dropped it so it shook lose something.


----------



## dmcneice (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh, by the way, I do not see a fuse inside the transformer.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

These newer power packs have transformers with fuses inside the top windings. How do I know? I have fixed several.


----------



## dmcneice (Dec 1, 2011)

Dan, that is good news, thanks. I am waiting patiently for your instructions on how to replace the fuse, please. I have posted photos of the Transformer I have at https://picasaweb.google.com/101047850673304429385/LGBTrainsformer.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The yellow square component looks like it could be a polyfuse. 

Each side of the power cord should ohm out to the input of the transformer, and the transformer primary (117 volt side) should show resistance between 50 to 1000 ohms. 

Poly fuse should be less than 1 ohm cold.


----------



## Froghair (Dec 1, 2019)

*LGB transformer 50171*

How do I open the case?


----------

